# clic droit souris apple



## peco (17 Août 2007)

bonjour,
Je suis nouveau sur Mac X, avec une souris blache très belle mais j'aimerais avoir le clic droit dessus qui m'évite d'appuyer sur CTRL pour avoir les options.
Il doit y avoir quelque chose à faire dans les préférences systèmes mais je ne sais pas quoi.

Pouvez-vous m'aider?
merci d'avance
peco


----------



## EcoFlex (17 Août 2007)

'lut,

il me semble qu'un clic prolonger pourrait repondre a ta question, mais a confirmer.


----------



## chounim (17 Août 2007)

je suppose que tu as la mighty mouse (elle est pas transparente quoi), tu peux param&#233;trer le clic droit dans menu pomme> pr&#233;f&#233;rences systeme>clavier et souris


----------



## peco (17 Août 2007)

merci les gars pour vos réponses,
la souris en question est blanche, c'est la Apple Mighty Mouse 
je suis aller dans le menu "souris " dans les préférences système, il semble possible de configurer le clic droit mais ça n'a rien donné au niveau concret.

Peco


----------



## apenspel (17 Août 2007)

Soul&#232;ve le doigt gauche quand tu cliques &#224; droite.

Ouah, je peux encore &#233;diter, alors, juste pour dire : deux coups de boules pour une phrase pareille, c'est trop, n'en jetez plus.


----------



## Dos Jones (18 Août 2007)

apenspel a dit:


> Soulève le doigt gauche quand tu cliques à droite.
> 
> Ouah, je peux encore éditer, alors, juste pour dire : deux coups de boules pour une phrase pareille, c'est trop, n'en jetez plus.


Tu veux du rouge pour compenser si t'es trop géné


----------



## vleroy (18 Août 2007)

peco a dit:


> merci les gars pour vos réponses,
> la souris en question est blanche, c'est la Apple Mighty Mouse
> je suis aller dans le menu "souris " dans les préférences système, il semble possible de configurer le clic droit mais ça n'a rien donné au niveau concret.
> 
> Peco



Dans le fameux menu des préférences, sur le bouton droit tu choisis l'option bouton secondaire et ça marche nickel 

Aspensel, tu prends des produits illicites en ce moment?


----------



## Anonyme (18 Août 2007)

EEEUUUUUUUUHHHHHHHHHH :mouais: 

y-a pas un CD fourni avec la mighty mouse ??????????????  :hein:


----------



## Anonyme (18 Août 2007)

ce que je veux dire c'est qu'il y a de fourni avec la mighty mouse dans sa belle boiboite en carton , un cd pour les prefpane et UNE SUPERBE NOTICE  OU TOUT Y EST EXPLIQUE AVEC DES JOLIES PHOTOS , ET DANS 10 LANGUES ! 
:sleep:


----------



## apenspel (18 Août 2007)

vleroy a dit:


> Aspensel, tu prends des produits illicites en ce moment?


Là, à l'instant, j'ai pris un café.
Sinon, oh, ah, hier soir une cannette de Golden Scotch à 10%. Bière frelatée, peut-être ?
J'ai cessé de fumer, je ne me suis jamais piqué, la sniffette remonte à mon dernier rhube. J'ai même pas de rails à rideaux, c'est dire comme je suis propre.
La fraîcheur lavande me monterait à la tête ?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (18 Août 2007)

vleroy a dit:


> Dans le fameux menu des préférences, sur le bouton droit tu choisis l'option bouton secondaire et ça marche nickel


Je confirme : pour pouvoir faire un clic droit avec la Mighty Mouse, il faut l'activer dans Préférences Système, comme l'explique vleroy.
D'ailleurs, je n'ai jamais très bien compris pourquoi il n'était pas activé d'origine.

Après, pour t'en servir, tu fais ça :


apenspel a dit:


> Soulève le doigt gauche quand tu cliques à droite.


----------



## vleroy (18 Août 2007)

iDuck a dit:


> D'ailleurs, je n'ai jamais très bien compris pourquoi il n'était pas activé d'origine.



oui c'est très c... J'ai eu un neuneu qui l'avait retourné au SAV


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (18 Août 2007)

vleroy a dit:


> oui c'est tr&#232;s c...


A plus forte raison pour les Mighty Mouse livr&#233;es avec les Mac. Moi, quand j'ai achet&#233; mon iMac Intel (qui est donc livr&#233; avec une Mighty Mouse), je le savais. Heureusement, sinon, j'aurai pu chercher un moment.  :mouais:


----------



## apenspel (18 Août 2007)

Ouais, bon, &#224; part &#231;a, lorsqu'on installe un p&#233;riph' et son pilote ou un logiciel, au premier lancement, on devrait commencer &#224; chercher ses pr&#233;f&#233;rences et r&#233;glages, non ?
Moi, je me tape jamais la lecture de sa licence, presque jamais celle de son manuel. Mais je cherche par moi-m&#234;me comment &#231;a fonctionne.

&#199;a, c'est le minimum.


----------



## tram (18 Août 2007)

Apenspel encore faut il savoir qu'il existe une application pour g&#233;rer la souris et je dirai m&#234;me pour savoir qu'il est possible de configurer cette souris... &#199;a te parait sans doute &#233;vident, mais c'est certainement pas le cas pour tout le monde. Il suffit de c&#244;toyer des personnes n'ayant quasiment jamais touch&#233; &#224; un ordinateur pour le comprendre.


----------



## apenspel (18 Août 2007)

C'est bien pour &#231;a que je pr&#233;cise : le minimum.

Je veux dire : il ne me viendrait pas &#224; l'id&#233;e d'acheter une nouvelle bagnole et de l'oublier illico sur un parking. Je commencerais par l'observer sous toutes les coutures et l'essayer.
Et r&#233;gler les si&#232;ges, les r&#233;tros, ce genre de choses&#8230;
Suis-je anormal ?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (18 Août 2007)

En même temps, si tu achètes une souris à plusieurs boutons (ou assilimés), c'est pour pouvoir les utiliser (au moins 2). Alors si tu es obligé de bidouiller pour en faire marcher un, c'est un peu moyen, non ?


----------



## tram (18 Août 2007)

apenspel a dit:


> C'est bien pour ça que je précise : le minimum.
> 
> Je veux dire : il ne me viendrait pas à l'idée d'acheter une nouvelle bagnole et de l'oublier illico sur un parking. Je commencerais par l'observer sous toutes les coutures et l'essayer.
> Et régler les sièges, les rétros, ce genre de choses
> Suis-je anormal ?



Quand tu achètes une voiture, tu n'as pas besoin de configurer ta pédale de frein pour qu'elle fonctionne, et si c'était le cas bien des gens seraient incapables de le faire eux-mêmes. Enfin voilà, quoi


----------



## apenspel (18 Août 2007)

Et tu fais des d&#233;passements sans r&#233;tro r&#233;gl&#233;, donc ?

Moi, je comprends tr&#232;s bien que les nouvelles souris n'aient pas le clic droit pr&#233;-configur&#233; car les anciennes souris Apple n'avaient qu'un seul bouton.
Est-ce logique ? Moyennement dans le sens que les deux possibilit&#233;s se valent.
Et il ne faut pas &#234;tre grand clerc pour trouver la solution, non ?!


----------



## Diablogmp3 (18 Août 2007)

Je suis d'accord avec Apenspel.
Sur un PC, on voit mal le clic droit non configur&#233;, &#233;tant donn&#233; qu'il est quasi-indispensable et que le seul moyen de faire un clic droit, c'est...le clic droit.

Sur un Mac, non seulement le clic droit n'est pas forcement indispensable, mais de plus on peut faire un clic droit avec le clic prolong&#233;, ctrl-clic....
Le bouton droit est donc plus simple mais non obligatoire, probablement pour &#231;a que le bouton droit n'est pas configur&#233; d&#232;s le d&#233;part...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (19 Août 2007)

Moi, il me semble qu'à partir du moment où la souris a un bouton droit, la logique veut qu'il soit actif sans qu'on ne fasse rien. Après, qu'il soit possible de le désactiver pour avoir un fonctionnement à l'ancienne, d'accord.


----------



## apenspel (19 Août 2007)

[troll on] Oui, mais toi, tu viens de Windows&#8230; :love: [/troll off]


----------



## vleroy (19 Août 2007)

un cheval de troll


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (19 Août 2007)

apenspel a dit:


> [troll on] Oui, mais toi, tu viens de Windows :love: [/troll off]


Non. Même pas. :rateau:


----------



## cheb (18 Décembre 2009)

Pour ceux qui possède la souris "Apple mouse pro" (transparente), voici la manière d'avoir le clic droit sur BOOTCAMP : 

J'ai trouvé une solution qui fonctionne vraiment : 

http://www.softpedia.com/progDownload/Appl...load-45543.html

Désormais, il suffi d'appuyer sur cltrl et ... magique cela marche ! désormais vous pouvez utiliser la fonction clic droit.

N'oubliez pas de désactiver dans panneau de config. > Souris > option du pointeur > la fonction "afficher l'emplacement du pointeur ... lorsque que j'appuie sur CLRTL"

Et voilà !


----------



## papy59 (19 Décembre 2009)

Bonjour,

éventuellement si cela peut aider, dans la section périphériques, j'avais posé la question pour ma souris à fil, et Fix 78  ( merci à lui )avait gentiment posté une copie d'écran pour configurer le clic droit d'une souris apple ici:


http://forums.macg.co/peripheriques/clic-droit-sur-souris-289482.html

@+, papy59


----------

